# Thought I'd better say Hi!



## Bea

I have been lurking and posting mostly in the dog forums as I have two little poodles, but I also have 2 horses so thought I'd better come over here and say Hello!

I am the head groom, lorry driver, bill payer to my daugher lol!!! No, they are my horses really, she rides them for me, thats what I keep telling her lol

First we have my bestest boy ever Tom Cobley 15hh and 6yrs old, who last year made us a very happy and slightly famous people

He was 5 years old and my daughter had turned 16 a few days before, we went to The Royal Windsor Horse show as we were local and new we had no chance, so went for a nice day out! Cut a long story short and He WON the ridden coloured horse class beating the Humdinger, and the 3 top pros in the country. (bit like my pet poodle winning best in show at crufts lol) You just dont expect it to happen.

Well, some of the Pros were fuming that an amature would bet them and at such a Big show like Windsor, well I was speechless for about a week!!! We got interviewed left right and centre, we was famous!! (sort of!)

Sorry for the ramble, but it doesnt happen everyday!

heres my boy 









Having a gallop with a judge 


















We show through the summer and jump through the winter!









I also have a yearling (just gelded:skep he is called Taffy and should be under 14.2 when adult. He is a cheeky git at the mo, but we love him!


































Thanks for looking!


----------



## PoisonGirl

Beautiful horses, I love coloureds.


----------



## Bea

Thankyou :biggrin:


----------



## Superash

gorgeous horses, lovely pics i especially like the last one !


----------



## Bea

Hehehe thankyou


----------



## redskylz

good post.


----------



## sarelis

Aww your boys are stunning  we need more peeps on the horse forums, it get s soooo quiet over here!


----------



## blackdiamond

Absolutely stunning 

XxX


----------



## tonette

Love the pics, stunning horse! Mind you, you can tell when the judge got on him he didn't look completely happy but he looked stunning lol! I know with Caddy my big one he isn't keen with others riding him, but I think something has happened in his past 

Youngsters can be a bit naughty when Dims our little legs was a yearling he was terrible....... He even mounted my friend when she was eating a bacon butty! that was before he was gelded good thing he was a mini


----------



## sarah456

Beautiful horses. I love coloureds too, especially piebalds.


----------



## micki

Beautiful horses. I adore piebald horses .


----------



## portiaa

Beautiful horses


----------



## ClareJane

wow aint they stunning esp your youngster beautiful XD


----------



## Bea

Thankyou


----------

